# Live-CD/DVD mit den Effekten von Baryl



## Stigma (2. Februar 2008)

Guten Tag Linux User

Ich suche eine Live-CD/DVD mit den Effekten von Baryl. Diese sollte auch funktionieren, sprich es sollten Treiber und Konsoleneinstellungen vorhanden sein.

Welche Linux Distribution es sein soll ist egal.

Danke


----------



## Sinac (3. Februar 2008)

Knoppix kann das seit Version 5.1 mit KDE.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2008)

Die Frage ist da eher ob die LiveCD die passenden Grafiktreiber mit 3D-Beschleunigung lädt, die für B*e*ryl benötigt werden.


----------



## vault-tec (4. Februar 2008)

Beryl gibt's in der Form nicht mehr (zumindest nichts aktuelles). Die Projekte Compiz und Beryl wurden wieder zusammengeführt zu Compiz Fusion. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe den Fakt jetzt einfach beiseite gelassen allerdings zu deiner Aussage sei zu sagen, dass es sich bei Compiz Fusion lediglich um Plugins für Compiz handelt.


----------



## vault-tec (6. Februar 2008)

Oops, Tatsache. Auf der Homepage ist nachzulesen, was du schreibst. Allerdings steht da auch, dass die meisten Compiz Fusion Entwickler auch bei Compiz mitentwickeln (und umgekehrt). Wichtig war mir aber nur darauf hinzuweisen, dass es Beryl in dem Sinne eben nicht mehr als eigenständiges Projekt gibt. Laut Wikipedia wurde Beryl im letzten Jahr eingestellt und nennt sich nun also Compiz Fusion; der ehemalig verwendete Beryl-Kern wurde durch den Compiz-Kern ersetzt; die für Beryl entwickelten Plugins hingegen werden weiterentwickelt. 

Also halten wir fest: Compiz gibt es noch, ebenso wie es die Beryl-Plugins noch gibt (->Compiz Fusion), Beryl selber (den Kern) gibt es in der Form als Projekt aber nicht mehr. Wer also Beryl-Effekte will, ist besser beraten eine aktuelle Compiz Verison zu installieren/verwenden anstatt einer veralteten Beryl Version. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

